# That new Agile Epic though



## kingpinMS3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Matte Black?

Lochness Green?

Roasted maple neck?

Stainless Frets?

Yes, fucking yes please.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Nov 14, 2017)

http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Epic_GR.html

http://www.rondomusic.com/product9568.html


----------



## bostjan (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow! That green one looks really cool. Cites-friendly, series/parallel switch, five-bolt ibanez style heel...weird-ass colour scheme. If they made a seven in extended scale of this, my bank account would be a couple hundred dollars more in the red than it already is!


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm a massive Ibanez fanbitch but I love how Agile is starting to be better at being Ibanez than them.
Shame it's such a hassle to get Agiles in europe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2017)

that watermelon guitar has nothing on the esp custom shop watermelon guitar. Nonetheless, seeing a crazy color scheme like that gives me hope that a fluorescent pink or road flare red agile is in the works.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 14, 2017)

...... and Desert Yellow


----------



## lewis (Nov 14, 2017)

Agile should set up an European distribution deal.

I could totally imagine seeing Agiles hanging in guitar shops in the UK. Shame we dont.

I agree too /\ these are now replacing Ibanez imo in terms of giving the people what they want.
These specs and finishes always piss on Ibanez's.


----------



## Soya (Nov 14, 2017)

Interesante.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Nov 14, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> that watermelon guitar has nothing on the esp custom shop watermelon guitar. Nonetheless, seeing a crazy color scheme like that gives me hope that a fluorescent pink or road flare red agile is in the works.


This is exactly what I'm hoping for, I emailed them like 2 weeks ago to ask if they were thinking about ever doing any neon colors and was told they weren't planning anything at the moment now this shows up, so I'm really hoping they do! I love the neon stuff that legator is doing just not much else about their guitars but if agile makes them I'll be buying a few of them.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 14, 2017)

Meh


----------



## Wolfos (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't get it. Why is this thing $399? I mean sure I can assume the pups are garbage and a few other minor things, but I mean it's a decent looking guitar with SS frets, roasted maple board. This is probably the cheapest guitar I've ever seen with SS frets. Is the glue seeping out of the wood or something?

I mean all most cheap guitars need is a good set up and new pickups. This seems like a steal to me.


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 14, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> I don't get it. Why is this thing $399?
> 
> I mean all most cheap guitars need is a good set up and new pickups. This seems like a steal to me.



Yeah, $399, replace pickups, get it "professionally" set up. That might be a good deal for a beater.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 14, 2017)

I have no real experience with Agile, but aren’t they just notorious for needing a lot of work “off the shelf”? In which case, isn’t getting stainless frets from them just a bigger pain in the ass unless you already have the tools for them? IMO these are the best looking Agiles I’ve seen. Loved the roasted maple.


----------



## Wolfos (Nov 14, 2017)

jl-austin said:


> Yeah, $399, replace pickups, get it "professionally" set up. That might be a good deal for a beater.



So they may be stainless but they did a crap job? That sucks. What's the point if they want to sell better just increase the quality.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Nov 14, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I have no real experience with Agile, but aren’t they just notorious for needing a lot of work “off the shelf”? In which case, isn’t getting stainless frets from them just a bigger pain in the ass unless you already have the tools for them? IMO these are the best looking Agiles I’ve seen. Loved the roasted maple.



I've owned two of them, a Septor Elite 930 and currently a Septor Elite 830 I really have nothing bad to say about either of them the 830 has a loose toggle switch but that's just from me playing it hard, both were setup well when I got them, much better than the $1200 ibanez Rgif I bought and promptly returned. For being only $599 and $499 each respectively they are honestly some of the nicest playing guitars I've had and that ranges from $100 Arbors to $1200+ ibanez' I will say there may be quality differences with the lower level agiles but I've never played one yet.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 14, 2017)

Throw some matching white Strat knobs on that black one, and we'd be off to the races, in my book. That one is nice!


----------



## gunch (Nov 14, 2017)

This is great stuff but I too am wondering how good the fretwork is going to turn out with these.
Very cool features though. Standard scale 6er superstrats are quite rare on Rondo


----------



## Lasik124 (Nov 14, 2017)

Love the green and the features!

Just to chime in my thoughts since people are bringing it up. I've purchased 3 instruments from rondo music and have been more then pleased with all of them.

I'd dare to say my Agile Les Paul that I got for around 250 feels and resonates better then my Gibson Les Paul studio.


----------



## elkoki (Nov 14, 2017)

are agile guitars good quality? I've heard their stuff can be hit or miss.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2017)

elkoki said:


> are agile guitars good quality? I've heard their stuff can be hit or miss.


they're pretty damn good for the money. the lower end ones usually need a good setup/some minor nut work. I'd put my agile lp baritone on par with more expensive ltds (at least once I set it up). my old intrepid 828 was a great guitar, wish i'd never sold it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 15, 2017)

Where are all the copyright warriors


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 15, 2017)

Wolfos said:


> So they may be stainless but they did a crap job? That sucks. What's the point if they want to sell better just increase the quality.


Well, even if you buy that guitar new and have it PLEK'd immediately to make it playable, you still spend so little money on that guitar, it's practically a steal. It's getting harder and harder for other manufacturers to justify their prices...


----------



## lewis (Nov 15, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Where are all the copyright warriors


.............yeah funny that?"!

*Crickets*


----------



## rahnvu (Nov 15, 2017)

Other than the look of roasted maple as a fretboard i really liked it.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Nov 15, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I have no real experience with Agile, but aren’t they just notorious for needing a lot of work “off the shelf”? In which case, isn’t getting stainless frets from them just a bigger pain in the ass unless you already have the tools for them? IMO these are the best looking Agiles I’ve seen. Loved the roasted maple.


i haven't had an issue with either agile i own. I love them and i wouldn't heistate to buy another.


----------



## xzacx (Nov 15, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Where are all the copyright warriors



Blissfully ignoring it because we all love Rondo so much. Is that really what you think?

These things are terrible looking to me - the "roasting" looks like an uneven stain job that needed a second coat. I actually think that Grote looks much nicer in comparison, visually at least.

Also, Ibanez is one of the worst offenders when it comes to infringement, so it's a little different than a company with a new and proprietary design, as far as inspiring negativity.

The point was never to shit all over everyone's thread who likes a cheaply made copy, or can't afford the real thing. The discussion came up in light of the justifications that were being made. And that hadn't happened here until you brought it up.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2017)

I own an Agile and a Brice, but, I've played a half a dozen Agiles as well. As for quality, everything I've seen has been "par" for a mid-priced guitar. I don't think anyone is blown away by the quality of an Agile outside of the context of the price. I have never personally come across a "dud," either. I think the same could be said for LTD, Ibanez, Schecter, etc.



diagrammatiks said:


> Where are all the copyright warriors



Good point. This is obviously a design that draws heavily from Ibanez...or Washburn...or, hmm, who exactly?

I mean, honestly, Agile copies other brands. No one in their right mind would argue that it never does. Their Les Pauls are obviously Gibson Les Paul copies. If you look closely, it's a pretty close copy of a 1990's Ibanez RG hardtail. The neck joint and heel are the dead giveaways. But everything else is actually pretty generic. The colour combo associated with Ibanez's 90's models was actually also used at the same time by Washburn, Carvin, and even Jackson/Charvel, I believe. Same with the body shape.

Also, could you point me to a currently produced model of guitar that looks like this one?

So, although I agree with your point, this might not be the best example to fight over.


----------



## goose_78 (Nov 15, 2017)

A six string non baritone with the bridge pickup in the right spot is a step in the right direction to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 15, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> Where are all the copyright warriors


prob still getting butthurt over people copying strandberg's shape and making it in china. body shapes aren't generally trademarked/protected anyways.


----------



## R34CH (Nov 15, 2017)

I usually like roasted maple fretboards but something about it against the green looks off to me. Still looks like a steal though!


----------



## lewis (Nov 15, 2017)

the green one is odd. Its like when you take a picture in photoshop, then shift the overall Hue along the colour spectrum until you land on this.

The black is sweet though.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Nov 15, 2017)

R34CH said:


> I usually like roasted maple fretboards but something about it against the green looks off to me. Still looks like a steal though!


it looks like they've dyed it pinkish...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 15, 2017)

The black is tasteful. The green one looks like vomit. 

I prefer the vomit.


----------



## Frostbite (Nov 15, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> The black is tasteful. The green one looks like vomit.
> 
> I prefer the vomit.


Vomit is pretty metal tbh


----------



## Ye Black Knight (Nov 15, 2017)

*Verily, ye green hue 'tis that of a newborn's feces. Not in an objectionable manner, however.

This post now concludeth!*


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 16, 2017)

Actually I think the black one is closer to newborn feces.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Nov 16, 2017)

prlgmnr said:


> Actually I think the black one is closer to newborn feces.


For those of us who changed our kid's first diapers... this is the fucking truth...


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Nov 16, 2017)

The green looks awesome and a great price but man....Does it have the same Agile neck profile?

I had an Interceptor 727 (not pro) and while it was an ok guitar, it just played really bad for me and I could not get comfortable with the neck.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 20, 2017)

Went to snag one last night and both colors were sold out.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 20, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Went to snag one last night and both colors were sold out.


Green one is there right now:
http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Epic_GR.html


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 21, 2017)

Just checked, says sold out again.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone here grab one of these and wanna review it?


----------



## gunch (Nov 28, 2017)

Kurt make more of these and include a natural finish one


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 8, 2017)

Already a green one on GC used for $200...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 9, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Already a green one on GC used for $200...


so why haven't you bought it yet lol


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 9, 2017)

Somebody take one for the team


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 9, 2017)

Who's buying these and not doing NGDs? Normal, well-balanced people with busy lives?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 9, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> so why haven't you bought it yet lol



Cause I have a wife and it’s 3 weeks before Xmas lol. 

Plus it’s greeeeen dude. I really want the black one. The contrast between that top and the white pickups really gets me. I’ll pick one up after Xmas if possible.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 10, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Cause I have a wife and it’s 3 weeks before Xmas lol.
> 
> Plus it’s greeeeen dude. I really want the black one. The contrast between that top and the white pickups really gets me. I’ll pick one up after Xmas if possible.


I want both. But I also have to take care of other people's Xmas first


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Feb 26, 2018)

Smoked Porter said:


> Who's buying these and not doing NGDs? Normal, well-balanced people with busy lives?



I'll bite! Sorry to drag up a 2 month old thread, but since it seems like I'm the only person on earth who owns one of these (I'm exaggerating...but probably not by much), I came across this thread in a Google search for more information on this model and I guess for once I get the honor of being the one providing it rather than askin' for it!

I grabbed the one from Guitar Center that's mentioned by @steinmetzify earlier in this thread, for a grand total of $190 shipped (had a coupon that took care of the tax and shipping + $10). 

Looks like they were $400+tax and shipping new, so I guess $450-ish. Still, even at the new price these are a *ridiculous* deal for what you get given that I don't see these features available on any other guitar less than triple the price these were new from Rondo.

The pics Rondo provides are absolutely atrocious for these models. Don't get me wrong, it's still vomit/spandex green...but it looks a lot less offensive in real life (see below). 

I can't speak for all of them because obviously every guitar is different, but the one I have is FANTASTIC. I would buy another in a heartbeat. The stainless frets are perfectly done with no issues, the roasted maple neck feels great, coil-tap on board is awesome, and the stock pickups are great sounding (they're not super high end or anything, but I would say 90% as good as the Dimarzios in a lot of my other guitars...lots of gain, clean up nicely, and produce some vicious harmonics). 

Here are a few pics...this would not have been my first choice (or maybe even 2nd or 3rd) as far as color goes, but the color is the only real "complaint" I have about it and even that is just pure cosmetic preference. It's growing on me over time, and I really like that it's satin and not gloss. 

Oh and despite this being my first and thus far only post here, I'll be stickin' around. Going to be hunting for my first 7 string soon. Cheers guys!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 26, 2018)

Pics no workee for me. Cool to hear though. Good quality guitar for $400 new. Nice


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Feb 26, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Pics no workee for me. Cool to hear though. Good quality guitar for $400 new. Nice



Weird, showing up perfectly for me...anyone else having trouble?


----------



## exo (Feb 26, 2018)

fuzzuniverse84 said:


> Weird, showing up perfectly for me...anyone else having trouble?




Yeah, no pics. If you're hosting them with Imgur, they don't play well witH the board, something about us having a "for sale" section.


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Feb 26, 2018)

exo said:


> Yeah, no pics. If you're hosting them with Imgur, they don't play well witH the board, something about us having a "for sale" section.



Gotcha, these aren't posted with Imgur actually...don't see an option to edit my post from earlier today for some reason, so going to try again here in this one.

Oh also, somehow one of the screws & springs for the D string bridge saddle got lost somewhere between that Guitar Center and my house...but it's been replaced since I took these .

Hopefully they work. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice man! That sounds like a lot of guitar for the $ right there, HNGD and stick around, we’re assholes but we’ll be YOUR assholes!

What’s the neck like? @fuzzuniverse84


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Feb 26, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man! That sounds like a lot of guitar for the $ right there, HNGD and stick around, we’re assholes but we’ll be YOUR assholes!



Sounds good to me! I assume the pics worked this time around? Definitely an amazing value for the money even new, and absolutely bonkers for what I paid. I was just thinking I could use a few more assholes, so I guess I'll be stickin' around


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 26, 2018)

That's very cool. I'd love one in a 7 or 8. And I like the color combo, but I'd prefer more of a LNG shade.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 26, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> HNGD and stick around, we’re assholes but we’ll be YOUR assholes!
> @fuzzuniverse84



Yes... we will do inconvenient things in YOUR pants!


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Feb 27, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Nice man! That sounds like a lot of guitar for the $ right there, HNGD and stick around, we’re assholes but we’ll be YOUR assholes!
> 
> What’s the neck like? @fuzzuniverse84



Pretty killer, the guitar overall amazingly feels very similar to my Suhr (although of course the Suhr has better electronics and hardware). It's a really great shape, very shred worthy but not super thin either.


----------



## bloc (Feb 27, 2018)

I am now hungry for some watermelon


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 27, 2018)

Were these a limited run? I cannot find them anywhere on the site other then the link provided...but when you add to cart it says the item is unavailable


----------



## gujukal (Feb 27, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> I don't get it. Why is this thing $399? I mean sure I can assume the pups are garbage and a few other minor things, but I mean it's a decent looking guitar with SS frets, roasted maple board. This is probably the cheapest guitar I've ever seen with SS frets. Is the glue seeping out of the wood or something?
> 
> I mean all most cheap guitars need is a good set up and new pickups. This seems like a steal to me.


SS frets are barely any more expensive than nickel frets. It's just harder to work with and a little more wearing for tools.


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Feb 27, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Were these a limited run? I cannot find them anywhere on the site other then the link provided...but when you add to cart it says the item is unavailable



Yep, they were released I think just a few months ago in November of 2017 and gone very quickly. Not sure how many of them were actually made but seeing as how the first thing most people do when they get a new guitar is post a NGD thread and mine is the only one on the internet....probably not many. Hopefully they bring them back again!



gujukal said:


> SS frets are barely any more expensive than nickel frets. It's just harder to work with and a little more wearing for tools.



I don't think he meant that SS frets are super expensive as an option or anything, just that a guitar with these features at this price point seems unreal. I don't disagree with him, as I don't think I've seen a guitar with a roasted maple neck and stainless frets for <$1500 from any other manufacturer.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info @fuzzuniverse84


----------



## TheShade0110 (Apr 29, 2018)

Epics are back in stock at Rondo with the Black and Green guitars, as well as a White one and a Black 7 string model.

Still no lefty option


----------



## fuzzuniverse84 (Apr 29, 2018)

TheShade0110 said:


> Epics are back in stock at Rondo with the Black and Green guitars, as well as a White one and a Black 7 string model.
> 
> Still no lefty option



Just a few of each in stock, grab 'em while you can folks! Still absolutely loving the used green one I grabbed from GC earlier in this thread. I would grab that 7 string in a heartbeat for under $500 total, but unfortunately I don't do 27 inch scale...


----------



## Albake21 (May 1, 2018)

Man if only they made a baritone one, I'd be all over that!


----------



## bostjan (May 2, 2018)

fuzzuniverse84 said:


> Just a few of each in stock, grab 'em while you can folks! Still absolutely loving the used green one I grabbed from GC earlier in this thread. I would grab that 7 string in a heartbeat for under $500 total, but unfortunately I don't do 27 inch scale...


Why not, though?

I'm glad the 7 wasn't offered in the green aesthetic or else I would have bought another guitar my wife thought was ugly and too expensive.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 2, 2018)

If I wasn't going to blow all my spending money on vacation next week I would totally buy one


----------



## TheShade0110 (May 2, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Why not, though?
> 
> I'm glad the 7 wasn't offered in the green aesthetic or else I would have bought another guitar my wife thought was ugly and too expensive.



I think the ugliness is what makes it so charming weirdly enough. I'd almost buy it over the other two colors.


----------



## Rempal (May 9, 2018)

The green one is at my house right now! I'll be sure to post better pics than Rondo and my first impressions.


----------



## lewis (May 9, 2018)

Rempal said:


> The green one is at my house right now! I'll be sure to post better pics than Rondo and my first impressions.


hnnng really excited to see that green in real pictures.

Also, welcome to SSO buddy!!


----------



## Rempal (May 9, 2018)

Thanks! Had to jump on because (as usual) you guys are the only ones talking about these!


----------



## Backsnack (May 9, 2018)

fuzzuniverse84 said:


> Pretty killer, the guitar overall amazingly feels very similar to my Suhr (although of course the Suhr has better electronics and hardware). It's a really great shape, very shred worthy but not super thin either.


How's the fretwork? That's what I'm always wary about with any guitars in this price range. Noticed any buzzing problems?

I also wonder how it would look with black pickups ....


----------



## Rempal (May 9, 2018)

Backsnack said:


> How's the fretwork? That's what I'm always wary about with any guitars in this price range. Noticed any buzzing problems?
> 
> I also wonder how it would look with black pickups ....


I'll be sure to let you know either today or tomorrow!


----------



## Rempal (May 9, 2018)

YOU GUYS.

THIS GUITAR.

Theatrics aside, as a tech I've had a lot of guitars pass through my hands, and all I have to say is wow. Yeah, the binding isn't PERFECT but no one told me this thing was finished in MATTE. SCORE. 

Frets are perfect. The neck is stable as HELL; I strummed a chord and tried exerting pressure on the neck to throw it out, but you have to put a LOT of tension to make it budge. Pickups are great, SUPER beefy and yet the parallel switch brings them down to what sound like P90 output, not that thinner-than-a-Strat coil-tap sound you usually get. Sounds great acoustically. Super resonant. And the frets feel like true 6100's (Rondo's guitars usually have really nice wire, I noticed).

The biggest downside, though, is the smell; it's exactly what my old sparring gear smelled like.

I'll get picks when the lighting's better.


----------



## Backsnack (May 10, 2018)

Rempal said:


> YOU GUYS.
> 
> THIS GUITAR.
> 
> ...


Interesting about the smell 

Did you buy new or used? Also nice to hear that the pickups aren’t automatic throwaways.

I have a set of Abasi Fluences that I may put in one of these. And do the usual round of mods as well: locking tuners & strap locks.


----------



## Backsnack (May 10, 2018)

Side note:

When looking at @fuzzuniverse84 ’s pics, I think the toasted maple with that tan-yellow sort of color reminds me of tarara wood. But obviously with a different grain. Very cool.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 10, 2018)

fuzzuniverse84 said:


> Just a few of each in stock, grab 'em while you can folks! Still absolutely loving the used green one I grabbed from GC earlier in this thread. I would grab that 7 string in a heartbeat for under $500 total, but unfortunately I don't do 27 inch scale...


How do you know the stock level? Am I just very blind and missing something on the site?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 10, 2018)

Just add 100 of each to the cart and you'll get a warning in the cart about the actual in-stock quantity.
I did it for everyone though. These are current numbers as of the time of this post. I'm gonna put the prices here too for future reference in case they come back at a later date and someone is curious about how much they went for before. 

6-string green: 2 ($399.95)
6-string white: 2 ($399.95)
6-string black: 3 ($399.95)
7-string black: 3 ($425.00)


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2018)

This is going to sound ridiculous, but I’d like an 8, or a 7 with trem. In green. So basically, something totally different from what they are. BUT, I can totally see it happening. 

A few months ago I told Kurt that with the neon 80s colors he should do some DY, SP, etc type ibby colors on some, and they’d be snatched up. That would be cool on these!


----------



## Hollowway (May 10, 2018)

This is going to sound ridiculous, but I’d like an 8, or a 7 with trem. In green. So basically, something totally different from what they are. BUT, I can totally see it happening. 

A few months ago I told Kurt that with the neon 80s colors he should do some DY, SP, etc type ibby colors on some, and they’d be snatched up. That would be cool on these!


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 11, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Just add 100 of each to the cart and you'll get a warning in the cart about the actual in-stock quantity.
> I did it for everyone though. These are current numbers as of the time of this post. I'm gonna put the prices here too for future reference in case they come back at a later date and someone is curious about how much they went for before.
> 
> 6-string green: 2 ($399.95)
> ...


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 11, 2018)

double


----------

